# Mehere Bilder (Icons) bei Mouseover anzeigen



## Saimen (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo, hab mit Rapidweaver (4 Mac) eine Homepage erstellt. 

Möchte nun bei einem Mouseover auf den Namen realisieren, dass die Icons zu 3 sozialen Netzwerken angezeigt werden. Im Idealfall ähnlich wie das Design der Ordnerfunktion vom iPhone.

Beispiel: http://upload.psoke.de/images/ios4-folders.png

Man fährt mit der Maus über den Link und eine Vorschau (dunkler Hintergrund) mit den drei Logos wird angezeigt, welche wiederum zu Facebook, Xing und Twitter verlinken. 

Wie lässt sich sowas realisieren?

Danke vorab.


----------



## itseit (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Mit JavaScript. Da du nicht nur Icons benötigst, sondern auch Links, blendest du bei mousover einfach ein div mit den Icons ein.


----------



## Saimen (17. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank vorab für deine Antwort.

Gibt es dafür eine Vorlage in Form eines Quellcodes, den man dann noch beliebig editieren kann, oder muss ich mir da selbst was zusammenbasteln? (Was ich wahrscheinlich mit meinen Amateurkenntnissen nicht wirklich kann ;-) )

Weiß leider auch nicht genau, wonach ich da suchen könnte...


----------



## itseit (17. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir http://durdandesign.com/social-icons-with-cool-jquery-tooltip/ weiter


----------



## Alex_T (18. Januar 2011)

Grüße,
also ich würde persönlich von JavaScript abraten, denn es kann vom Nutzer deaktiviert werden und somit funktioniert deine Realisierung auf deiner Homepage nicht mehr korrekt.
Es wäre demnach komfortabler das Ganze mit CSS zu lösen, indem man z.B. einen div-container entsprechend platziert und ihn, solange kein Mouseover erfolgt, unsichtbar macht....ist jetzt nur so ne idee von mir - kann bestimmt auch auf anderen Wegen realisiert werden.


----------

